# What is up with highlifter!?!?!?



## xbrute650x (Feb 10, 2011)

I have looked around highlifter every once in a while for the past year or so, and it seems every time I get on it's worse, why can't I get on? Anyone else having this problem, I was planning on making an account for their website, but with all this no reply to forsale section, and being slow is making me think other wise


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

They are updating it at the moment should be fine in next day or so prolly


----------



## xbrute650x (Feb 10, 2011)

I tried at about 2-3 this evening and it was still the same.. Didn't know it took that long to update a website


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

who cares..............


:fart: :mimbrules:

:mimb:​


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

To HL, updating means "trying to figure out the problem"
they need someone with an IT background to manage that.
I'd offer up my services but i dont think they'd take me up on it.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

Polaris425 said:


> who cares..............
> 
> 
> :fart: :mimbrules:
> ...


:agreed: MIMB FTMFW!


----------



## gotmuddy (Jul 15, 2011)

I was beginning to think I was band again. The worst part is I have a pm that shows up but I cant log in.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Well ain't that a sight. Long time no see Cody. Welcome aboard.


----------



## gotmuddy (Jul 15, 2011)

thanks.


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

xbrute650x said:


> why can't i get on?


question is why would you???


----------



## xbrute650x (Feb 10, 2011)

Because they have a lot more people... Therefore more stuff in the classifieds, and I'm looking for a couple things that aren't on MIMB


----------

